# Smoke smell in car? Air freshner, or other measures



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Evening DW collective. Wonder if I can pick your brains.

SWMBO's new car (well, new to us) has started to develop a bit of a smokey smell after the valeters new car smell has worn off.

It looks very clean, although looks can be deceptive under the surface.

So, any tips to reduce/remove the smell outside of steam/wet vac cleaning?

Or Air Freshner recommendations?

All advice appreciated  :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Phil, the smell of the smoke smell, is this exhaust gases at all ?

As of a Air freshener, California scents, cherry version, these last along time.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> *Hi Phil, the smell of the smoke smell, is this exhaust gases at all ?
> *
> As of a Air freshener, California scents, cherry version, these last along time.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

APC on the headlining is one of the first places to start, worked in with a good brush then wet vac'd out. Wet vaccing the rest of the car is also a good move, again using a good APC.

Fish


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Smoke smell is very heard to get rid of - I have never successfully removed a smoke smell only really mask it until naturally it dissapates over time.

I suggest you give all cloth area a wet vac using AS Bio Brisk paying attention to the headlining and the A pillar cloth panels.

You can also get your car bombed by using a chemical which eats away all the bad odour.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers for the suggestions so far guys. Don't have a wet vac presently, so other measures to reduce or mask, like until sky says it "dissipates", which I find it does... would be good. :thumb:

Appreciate these won't be as effective as the "proper tool/proper job" solution.

obviously, I'll get an air freshner... any good ones?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I got it now, You are getting wift of smell; what you need to do is fully clean everything, might take two hits, even the interior glass then place a air bomb in the car once cleaned, might be worth while changing the pollen filter as well, if it has not been changed.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Air bomb... these?

http://bombfresheners.com/products/fresheners


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've heard of coffee beans on here, never tried this in my car, might be worth a shot.

If I remember correctly, leave in the car for two weeks, to absorb the smell, never tried this so can't guarantee if it works; try it.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

-PJB- said:


> Air bomb... these?
> 
> http://bombfresheners.com/products/fresheners


Yep, these are the ones, after the clean, start it in the car, and let it do it's magic, all windows closed and the car doors as well; let it recirculate through the car interior :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

vRS Carl said:


> :thumb:


About as technical as I'm cabable of thinking presently! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Phil, ebay sell them, just make sure you fully clean the interior; they do have a steam cleaner on ebay for £40 pounds, 3 bar pressure, this is useful tool to have, even round the home as well, but I don't won one at present.

If steaming is not the way, then a couple of cleans with a apc, all over the interior, two times, then place a air bomb in the car; and you should be sorted for the good.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

-PJB- said:


> Cheers for the suggestions so far guys. Don't have a wet vac presently, so other measures to reduce or mask, like until sky says it "dissipates", which I find it does... would be good. :thumb:
> 
> Appreciate these won't be as effective as the "proper tool/proper job" solution.
> 
> obviously, I'll get an air freshner... any good ones?


Come over to mine and use my George if you like?

I'm in Thurrock.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Have a look at AS Bio Brisk the enzymes in it are supposed to help with smoke


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Coffee beans in a sock under each of the front chairs worked for me. Smoke smell went and was replaced by a Starbucks smell, then after a week or so it just smelt like a car again!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers for the offers and suggestions guys. I quite like this old school approach. I've heard of Bicarb in the boot before.... but not this.

Might test it out as a first approach.



Lee.GTi180 said:


> Coffee beans in a sock under each of the front chairs worked for me. Smoke smell went and was replaced by a Starbucks smell, then after a week or so it just smelt like a car again!


If not, I might take up on that george offer SKY. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

-PJB- said:


> Cheers for the offers and suggestions guys. I quite like this old school approach. I've heard of Bicarb in the boot before.... but not this.
> 
> Might test it out as a first approach.
> 
> If not, I might take up on that george offer SKY. Thanks :thumb:


Just PM me if you wanna do it one weekend in the near future!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Take it to a good interior detailer and get it steam cleaned head lining included to dis infect everywhere then APC and a wet extraction hoover straight after to pull it all out, finish with CarPro So2Pure, I did this combo on my new to me car and all smells have disappeared, old owner was a smoker but didn't smoke in the car so it wasn't too bad!

Now the car smells like new!


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

My last polo I inherited a cheesy sicky smoke stench.
Steam cleaned everything that looked like it wouldn't be affected by the steam, took about an hour to steam, scrub with a nail brush and some foam upholstery gear, lost bloodflow to most of torso is normal and to be expected...but once it's done..


----------



## mattjk88 (Dec 7, 2007)

My advice from dealing with my car recently...

Take out car mats - stick them in washing machine with normal detergent (low spin speed)

vacuum/wipe all surfaces with an APC

AG interior cleaner or similar on the seats or wet vac with hot water or steam cleaner every fabric surface including headlining (dont forget under sun visors). clean all glass with AG glass polish or IPA or similar.

Once you are satisfied you have cleaned everything really thoroughly. either buy a decentish cheap ozone generator on on there for 60 quid off the bay. Fogger machine again 60 quid off the bay. or chlorine dioxide may be worth a shot 20 quid'ish I have bought one called cloberizer which I'm hoping to use this evening if its turned up so ill let you know the results.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Never had a problem shifting it.
Its in the headlining and pillars mainly but getting down the vents is important.
But there again I use a tornador for that stuff. LOL lovely watching brown sludge run down the b pillar


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Also change the pollen filter.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ozone treatment after a good old deep interior #22 somes it up.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Good all over clean then Coffee granules in a plastic tub and leave open when parked😁


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

It is definitely the headlining that habours the most of it - you clean everything else and you can't work out why it hasn't shifted. Once I did that the smell went completely - the headlining is an absolute bugger to do with the wet vac but it was worth it. I'd rather have steam cleaned it if I'd had the option though.


----------

